# Hill Marine Props?



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody use them? I called Mud Buddys yesterday to order a new prop. You can't just order it from there website?? After 10 min on hold hung up and googled props. I ended up buying one from hill marine


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

just so ya know...

Chuck Harsin @ Widowmaker boats would be the guy to contact about Hill props. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> just so ya know...
> 
> Chuck Harsin @ Widowmaker boats would be the guy to contact about Hill props. ;-)


 1++


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I switched this year from the Mudbuddy Tiger prop to the Hill Marine. I gained 2 MPH using the Hill Prop. I have 4 runs with it so far and I am very satisfied with it. The Mudbuddy props are good as well, I had 60 hours on the Mudbuddy prop before I had to change it. (Longtail 27 HP) Good luck!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've run a Hill prop on my LT for 3 years now and it's held up great. I think you'll like yours!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Chuck, I messaged you a couple weeks ago about a prop for my boat and never heard back from ya. Id like to see what ya have if could send me a message back. I'll soon be having to get one somewhere.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have tried to call Chuck 2 times and he doesn't have a voicemail. I just messaged him now.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Text works best for Chuck! He's not real fast at typing responses, due to larger than normal sized fingers but that does help apparently when welding aluminum....at least that's what I was told..


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Handled! Chuck called me back and I am getting a prop!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Utah bbull I never received your message. Please give me a call in the morning, I am currently helping setup for a fundraiser. Noble....... thanks .......I think! Lol. 8017256507


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have ran hill props for 7 years or better. I have spoken to the owner (Ron) a handful of times and he is a good people. He makes a great prop at a great price.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I just ordered a prop from Chuck yesterday...he is the real deal...fat fingers and all. :smile:
R


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Chuck, how much are hill marine props?


----------

